# Stinking Weather



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

I am still trying to talk mysef into going to SI this weekend. But if it is going to be in the 30' Friday nite :--| I rather save that 3hour trip for another weekend I know most were saying they were going, but who is really going to be fishing in this weather....I might go out Sat morning and run to Jettypark (Cocoa) and see if any of those large Blues come in....But the winds are suppose to be BLOWING this weekend too.....And i had everything ready. I don't mind fishing in the cold, (during the day) but in 30/40 degree weather  Go ahead and call me a coward...This just sucks!!! who is still planning on making that trip....let me know...


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

If it is in the 30's I will be in my house making stew... and :beer:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

VICIII said:


> If it is in the 30's I will be in my house making stew... and :beer:


It's funny what a 1000 miles will do. Up here our biggest surf season occurs during November, December, and January. We feel lucky if the nightimes stay in the mid 20's and the daytimes are in the low to mid 40's before you factor in the wind.

Then you have those ice fisherman in the upper midwest out in sub zero temps. When it gets below a high of 20 I am inside making stew


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> It's funny what a 1000 miles will do. Up here our biggest surf season occurs during November, December, and January. We feel lucky if the nightimes stay in the mid 20's and the daytimes are in the low to mid 40's before you factor in the wind.
> 
> Then you have those ice fisherman in the upper midwest out in sub zero temps. When it gets below a high of 20 I am inside making stew


I left Michigan and the cold for a reason... I got smarter as I grew up and left that place... If I wait a few days I will fish in the 70's to high 60's at night....


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

VICIII said:


> I left Michigan and the cold for a reason... I got smarter as I grew up and left that place... If I wait a few days I will fish in the 70's to high 60's at night....


Do you Fla. guys ALWAYS have to rub it in?  

Well if I wait a few more days I'll ..... I'lll ... make more stew :redface:


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Do you Fla. guys ALWAYS have to rub it in?
> 
> Well if I wait a few more days I'll ..... I'lll ... make more stew :redface:


ROTFLMFAO...
Now thats funny... I don't care who you are thats funny...


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*30's*

This is great Snook dipping weather especially in those Palm Coast Canals.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Snook dipping*

Thats what happen if it doesnt get "Really" cold every year, they (Snook) keep moving north. Then when it get's really "COLD" they float to the top of the water. At time they don't die, but alot do if it stay cold. I don't know if you were kidding, But there were people in the canal. Just picking up the "Snook" that has floated to the top of the water. It only happen to the "Snook" they didnt know they can't take the Cold  But i just finish watching the weather report again, and they are still calling for "Record" lows....by monday it will be in the 70s again:beer: and at least we don't have 12ft of snow .....Guess i will be in front of the TV also....I hate the cold, but i bet you they will show some crazy "Tourist" at the beach. oh well another day....:fishing:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Yup. I guess I'll just go to WORK


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*We are like*

little girls it get alittle cold and we go :spam: opcorn: :beer: LOL....I don't know how you guys are fishing up north. 35mph winds, 20degree outside....is anybody up there really fishing?? Come on you can tell us, you are among freinds Thats the one good thing about fla it might get cold for a day or two. But it won't last  by nest weekend we will be back in the 80s and wearing our  while we are :fishing: I went up north (Mich) a year ago and went fishing with my GF faimly and it was Oct. I don't have no idea how i use to live in that stuff (Cold) I was cold for two weeks after that  The wind was blowing and the temp was in the 30s and these guys wanted to take me fishing....(On a Boat) i had the shakes for a few days, couldnt wait to get back down here....Here one for our fishing buddys up north :beer: :beer: If you are out there fishing in this stuff....You have big ones!!!


----------



## ballquest (Dec 15, 2004)

*Wk. End*

Hey Jetty, If you are going to s.i. ,let me know i'll meet you there . If you deside to go to jettypark let me know, always wanted to find it and try it,L'll need directions from 95 thoe.Old Wise Bison


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Are you*

 havent you been watching the weather, i won't be near anything wet...well maybe... other then that. If the winds let up on sat i might head out to Jettypark, I got a new guy into it. And he is dying to go out, he from up north and doesnt know any better  That when it gets this cold down here. We real fisherman stay indoor and :beer: until it blows over  Stupid cold weather!!! but i am glad we arent getting what they are, up north....I feel for you guys  i just like to rub it in... But watch...No matter how cold it gets here, someone will be out at the beach  and they always find them....And ask them if it isnt too cold for them....And what do they say??? Not really we have ten feet of snow at home.... well i guess if i had 10 ft of snow at home....Our beaches would look like heaven to them....


----------



## ballquest (Dec 15, 2004)

*directions*

Jetty, I still need directions to jettypark so when I do go there,I'd be comming north on 95 from Palm Bay area. thanks


----------



## tnturtle (Jan 10, 2007)

Take 528 east ,Cross Indian River and Banana
River and take a left into the Port South.Go east
till you hit the big pond.Bring 5 bucks for the
gate attendant.


----------



## ballquest (Dec 15, 2004)

*Gambling boats.*

Is that the jetty at the gambling boats& r.v.park? when I went on the gambling boat I saw alot of people fishing . Also saw monster sheeps all along the docks where the gambling boats tie up. But I suppose there is no way of fishing those pillers. Thanks


----------



## Bismuth Boy (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey, I'm wearing my sunglasses too,  but only to keep from going snowblind! Windchill for tonight is supposed to be minus 20 degrees which goes well with the 16 inches of new snow we got in the last 36 hours. And to think I was all tickled when Fedex showed up in front of my house (couldn't get the truck down the driveway through all the snow) and dropped off my new underwater camera. Can't wait to try it through the 12 inches of ice we have.

Don't worry though, I'll see you all in March!

P.S., my mom spends the winter in Cocoa Beach, my sister is down there right now and they were both moaning and groaning this week about the weather. I almost felt bad for them. Almost.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

It figures, I pick a day to go visit my customers so I can swing by Sebastian a month out. As that day approaches, it happens to be a day when we are going to have record lows  

If the weather is that bad I'll probably skip it too. But then again, flounder love the cold opcorn:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ball*

Thats Jettypark and those piling unless you have a boat and are really fast. They don't allow fishing to close to docks or ships. But go out to Jettypark, it's a pretty nice place. And a great place to take the family on weekends, nice beach. And you can always drive back into the tiki bar and listen to music and have a few drinks if the fishing isnt working out...Zach will just have to wait till the weather starts acting right  I guess some of the guys want to there in March, everybody can start planning now. And we should be able to get a group of us down there. Even catch some fish and have a fish fry and a few drinks without freezing to death... My new guy still wants to go out this weekend..He from Ohio so he doesnt know about our cold weather yet...heh heh..he still runs around in a shirt while the rest of us. Have Jackets on  Hopefully the winds will let down, and i can head to Jettypark....I don't mind the cold as much as the Winds. Zach don't freeze down there, and i know you will end up catching something and posting it....I just know you will    then us sissies cant say nothing ever again...  in any debate all you will have to do is pull out those pictures, Debate over...LOL....good luck :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## irma01 (Sep 26, 2005)

Is anyone going to SI or is it off ? Don't want to make the trip if no one is going.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*It's off*

for most of us, I don't want to make that trip and be freezing my %$^ off  seeing that you are from Orlando also i would put it off till better weather. For one the "Front" will be moving thru, the "Winds" are going to be Nasty, and the uh "COLD" air  and not just cold air. But "Record" lows that we havent seen in a few years....Maybe someone should drive by and see if they see any "Snook" floating around  Don't laugh!!! thats what happen during one really "Cold" front...:fishing: talk about fish being right at your feet    But let's try for March that way we can get alot more of us, and meet and just have a good time. With warmer weather...:beer: :beer:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Fronts*

moving back to back of each other like this. Will shut down the fishing for awhile. The water doesnt have a chance of warming up at all, and if you plan on going out. Go ahead and sleep in, the fish (if they are biting) will also bite better once the sun is up and the water warm up a bit. If anybody does go out...write down how you did, and try to chart how the fishing is during fronts like this....All my charts (Old) i notice that i really didnt even bother going out on the day of the Front or the day after. So maybe the fish were there, but i wasnt


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Went out tonight and more of the same. Lots of silver trout on grubs. Some people like em but, I usually give em away. Anyway can't wait for warmer weather but, there is always something biting if action is what you are looking for.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Yes*

That is the mark of a true fisherman to catch fish in any weather.  If i didnt live so far, my butt would be out there  Its raining in Orlando right now, so the "Front" is moving in right now. Tomorrow at this time it should be COLD!!! i rented some movies all ready opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Holy SH!!!!!!!!!*

it's freezing out there already  and its only 9am...NO way would you find me out there...opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

it is just in the 50's...
Keep your skirt on ...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Not*

here in Orlando...got to be in the 40s....and if that is only 50 out there Holy sh!!!!!! batman


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

How cold in orlando is it going to get tonight?
36 here tonight.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*it's*

suppose to be get down to 32, but it will alot colder once you get out of Orlando. And even colder next to water  I still have to go out in this cold tonite, Since i am not heading down to SI. My GF plays softball on Friday, and my cold butt will be there... oh well she was willing to go SI with me. Cause nobody else wanted to, so the least i can do is go watch her play.......I hate being nice


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Thing is the air will be freezing but, the bay water will still be warm. Atleast for the first few days so, I'll be bundling up this weekend on the pier :fishing: and :beer:


----------



## David (Jul 21, 2005)

last weekend was bountiful for camping spent Sat Sun and Monday camping on the st johns. I love to camp when a chain saw is required nothing like a good cold night and a fire.


----------

